
Status.aws.amazon.com unreachable - hankmander
http://status.aws.amazon.com
======
Pelam
Looking from Helsinki Finland, half the internet seems to be down (slack, aws
status pages, ...). Could people post where they are and what they see. I'm
wondering if this is a routing problem around Finland or something else.

~~~
prokaktus
Down from Moscow too.

------
preinheimer
Looks reachable from most of my EU datacenters:

[https://wheresitup.com/demo/results/5767e8f88c3dcf6812b331bc](https://wheresitup.com/demo/results/5767e8f88c3dcf6812b331bc)

------
owenwil
Some bad shit seems to be going down with Cloudflare, possibly related to
Telia, but they blame a "network operator" for the problem on theirs tatus
page

------
filleokus
Works for me as well, but didn't just a while ago. Seems to be some local
network issues related to AWS in some parts of Europe, Slack and Reddit down
for me.

------
hankmander
In Stockholm, sweden it depends on your network. I can access stuff on my
phone but not my broadband.

------
Pelam
Situation seems to be over. Most likely it was a routing / connectivity
problem.

------
lasyhardwoker
AWS console works, but the status doesn't

------
scholia
Works here....

------
0xCMP
same

edit: working, not down

